

Ask HN: Non-tech co-founder paying for tech co-founder's living expenses? - logn

How frequently does this happen? Anyone have first-hand experience? If so, any specifics on how it worked out, equity splits, dollar amounts, and timelines would be appreciated.<p>Personally I think this arrangement makes sense because for the first 3-12 months most of the work is in building the product. The best thing a non-technical co-founder could do is pay for everything, including the living expenses of the technical co-founder.
======
elviejo
This post by joel spolsky is relevant...

How to split equity:
[https://gist.github.com/isaacsanders/1653078](https://gist.github.com/isaacsanders/1653078)

* link to a backup, the original post disappeared

